# Best of Jigs and Tips Sticky



## steve248 (7 Jan 2013)

Hi,

Can I make a suggestion? I know I am new around here so tell me to shut up if I am sticking my nose in where it does not belong.

Anyway, I have been reading through to about page 15 in Jigs and Tips and I am really struggling to find the best Jig ideas etc. Can the moderators setup a sticky where links to the very best contributions to this section can be kept. I realise this may be a difficult task but maybe to get it started we could ask the readers for link to the most useful thread they have seen?

This would be so helpful to me and hopefully to many others.

Thanks in advance....


----------



## AndyT (7 Jan 2013)

It sounds so easy at first, but I think the reason why it's not there is that it's impossible!

What is the 'best' jig? It could be

- One that has all the adjustments you might need for every possible size of job
- one the right size for the job you need to do now.

- Something neatly made from durable materials
- something made out of the scrap you already had.

- One that works with the tools that you want to buy
- one that works with the tools you have.

Etc, etc, - the list can go on and on.

I suggest that you make your own notes of the ones that you like, in whichever way suits you. You could of course share what you have noted!

I do agree though that there is some wonderful material on this site - well worth browsing through.


----------



## steve248 (7 Jan 2013)

I take your point but I dont think it should be limited to the best of this type and the best of that. Simply a list of highly rated, by members, articles/threads of jigs etc.

I am sure if long time members were asked what was the best or most useful jig tip they ever saw or used on here, they would have an answer. On that basis, a really decent list, over time, could be created that would be very, very useful.


----------



## powertools (7 Jan 2013)

I think that some of the best tips are in the early stages of the forum and would advise you to start at the last page and work forward


----------

